# I'm terrified.



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I broke my arm last fall. I had some help cleaning the barn and getting ready for winter. During this time, it was really hard for me because I was doing almost everything myself and then the kid that was helping me just stopped coming. Well some does got bred and i don't know when. 

This past weekend I had two start labor. One was having difficulty and it was 3:00 on Friday, so I just rushed her into the vet so it was not an after hour call. She lost the kid.

Then I came home and my other doe was in labor, and last year she went really quickly. This was taking awhile, but she didn't seem to be in pain, she was really calm. I thought it was just not quite time. finally very early in the morning I took her in to the vet on an emergency call. The kid had his head bent backward and the legs folded under. I lost both her and the kid. 

Now I am terrified, and I feel so horrible. I am never breeding another goat again and I am so afraid for the does that I have still have left. I know one for sure and maybe one other.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Don't beat yourself up. Life happens. It isn't your fault the kids positions were off. I know it is hard to lose a doe and kids. I always feel if I learned something from the horrible situation then it wasn't in vain. What can you learn? Perserverence? :hug:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear about your losses. I know that has to be so hard. Please don't make any decisions about your goats until after you work through the worst of your grief. I will definitely be ray: for you and your goats.


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

:hug: I am so sorry for your losses. It sounds like you did the best things possible for your goats, so don't blame yourself. You did everything you could to help them... sometimes God and the world just has other plans.
:hug: again, and don't give up! Be glad you still have your one doe, and I will be ray: for safe deliveries for the rest of your herd. Hopefully a safe delivery and the miracle of life will remind you why you bred these goats in the first place...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It happens to all of us.... one time or another... it is never easy... I know....you can't blame yourself .... I am sorry for your loss....  :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oh no...well I'm glad the first doe made it. You really cannot control the positions the kids are born in! If I could, I'd have alot less work to do :hug:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

:hug: I am so sorry!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

We've all had horrible kidding experiences, but the biggest thing is to forgive yourself, I know many people that wouldn't have taken them to the vet, so it's not your're fault. :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I totally know EXACTLY how you feel :hug: 

It will be three years May 7 that I lost My Dolly and her twin doelings...I was devastated, she was the last girl due and both babies trying to come at once on a Sunday...no vet help.
When breeding time came around again I was so hesitant to "try again" because each one of my girls are very close to my heart, it even pains me to see them push out babies.
I ended up with 9 HEALTHY kids out of 4 does..textbook deliveries and all was well.

There are rough patches to go through and believe me I know your fear, my kiddings so far this year haven't been great, Baileys buck was HUGE and my Binkey had a stillborn and then a mummified baby...Angel is due in 2 days and I am petrified!
We can stick it out together if you want, I believe my phone # is listed in the kidding coral.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Thank you so much everyone. I have had such a heavy heart today. Seeing all the other goats run and play and missing the one. 

The one that lost her kid is doing fine. She her obnoxious lovable self. 

Liz I will be keeping you in my thoughts too, that you have some healthy does.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's rough...especially when you have a mama that has no baby to care for, your girl sounds like she's coping well, you're in my thoughts and guess what? Your mama's to be will show you exactly why we do this with those healthy happy babies they'll bring you :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my how terrible - were they pygmy or standard goats?

heres hoping you have a better kidding season with the rest of your does ray:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Thank Stacy, they were Niggies. 

I have a pygmy, and a Niggie Nubian x left. I'm worried about the pygmy.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats heart breaking.

you and 4kids have a lot on common this kidding season. She went through the exact same thing


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

It's good to know that I am not alone. I am sorry for your loss too 4kids and Liz and everyone else that has had loss this season.


----------



## Jekka_Lynn (Mar 19, 2010)

This is the start of my second year owning goats and my first time breeding them. I am so worried about my goats and if they have problems. I only have two bred and one repositioned her babies last week and I'm still waiting for her to actually have them. Gracie was my first ever goat and is my darling, she snuggles with me, tried to steal the bottles when I fed bottle babies last summer and loves to suck on ring pops. I was pregnant myself a few months ago and I lost the baby. If something happens and Gracie dies because of complications I am selling all my goats and never getting another one.


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

:hug: I know that this is difficult last year I lost a mom and her two kids. I am also scared about the does kidding this year. 
I hate to say it but life just sucks sometimes. You will need time to grieve. I am sorry you are hurting from this lose. Hang it there
Suellen


----------



## Plumbago (Jan 21, 2008)

So sad for your lost .... I would love to post this advise to try in the future .. start it at any stage of the pregnancy. 
I am a great avocate for adding apple cider vinegar in goats grain mix. 
I have been doing this for twenty years it is added in the grain mix daily and honestly to date not once had trouble kidding and I am confident the apple cider vinegar has contributed to this.
Quoted in books as due to the potassium and mineral content the a/c vinegar it is ininvaluable at kidding time, also maintains the correct PH in the body. Potassium deffiencies cause blood vessel constriction, affecting the extremities and the cervix and uterus in the final stages of pregnancy: dystokia is the result. 
Apple cider vinegar also helps prevent bruising and assists the tissues to recover from exertion. 
Given regularly to males it will help prevent urinary calculi.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Plumbago do you mix the liquid ACV in the grain mix or is this a powdered substance/additive? If its not the stuff from the grocery store, where do you get it?


----------



## Plumbago (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi -- I am in Western Australia. 
We buy ours from the produce/stock feed store in 1 - 5 litre quanities. 
It is a liquid and is the same product as sold in supermarkets.
I mix mine with the grain feed - 1 cup to 20 goats..
Hope it helps and at least you know you are contributing to the safe deliveries...Good luck
Regards Chris


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

feeling really sorry for you...I know it's hard,I lost 7 kids in about a week one season....But keep your chin up and don't give in... 
:hug: :hug:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone! See birth announcements! I had, okay April had a . . . .


----------

